# Norton ( LU1803 error )



## Rick0024 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi I can't run "live update" with my Norton Internet Security 2004. I was getting the LU1803 message but that stopped. I tried to unstall Norton and the Live Update but they won't uninstall through the "add remove progams" so I deleted them in "c drive" then restarted but they are still there ( in the control panel, not c-drive ) I did a full system scan and it came up clean which is odd because I usually get some quarintine files and such. Looks alot like a virus but I don't know what to do. Any ideas? I'm running xp-home with service pac2, I had service pac2 since it came out so that shouldn't be the problem. Thanks Rick


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm going to tell you what I tell others about Norton Internet Security (NIS). It's very unstable and I highly recommend using other programs for security if you can. But if you still want to resolve this, I think it requires a reinstall. For more information, take a look here.

If you want to remove it and use some other security programs, feel free to ask here.


----------

